# Trot Line Bait?



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

I started running my own trot lines and have been using liver for bait. It seems to not stay on the hook very well and with a moving current I feel as though it would fall off quickly. Do yall got any suggestions on something else to use? Im not asking for you great grandpas secret stink bait but just something simple. Maybe beef tips that have been made stinky or something? Any help would be awesome. Thanks yall. :thumbup:


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Swipe a pair of your wife/girlfriend's pantyhose (or go down to the store & buy a cheap pair.) Cut it up into about 3 or 4 inch squares. Plop a piece of liver in each square & tie the corners up over the top of each other.

It'll never come of the hook & won't stop the cats from biting.

_However for the best bait in my experience: small live bream about 4". (But you need to find a lil pond or crik to catch 'em in)
_


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

You will probably get a lot of responses on this one. But if you want to use chicken liver you might try curing . I have used the borax/salt method which works very well. They will stay on the hook for a long time. Here is the recipe.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks AndyS. Never thought of the pantyhose idea but it seems like a great one.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks fishwalton. That seems smart too. I love livers but not their hardiness. But curing them would really help with that.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

For eating-size cats, it's hard to beat earthworms. Thread about 3/4" of worm on the hook and you're good to go. Each worm will give you 2-3 baits. All you're trying to do is flavor the hook.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Here is my method, may not be the best, but has always worked well for my trot lines and jugging. 2 days prior to the day im going I take a plastic coffee can with lid. Slice a couple air holes in the top. Take hot dog weenies and cut into bite sizes, put them in the can, put a handful of garlic powder and a handful of salt in there and shake up good. Let marinate. They stay on the hook well and produce well. And are in an easy container to stow on your boat for re baiting and easy handling. (Why the garlic I don't know, just how I was told many years ago and it works)


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

thanks for all yalls answers. I cant wait to give em a try. Now this begs the question. Do yall think you should use different baits for different bodies of water? Like a certain type of bait for creek catfish, a certain type for river cats, and a certain type for lake cats? Or could you use each bait universally?


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Sunshine17 said:


> Thanks AndyS. Never thought of the pantyhose idea but it seems like a great one.


Been doing that with chicken liver for years & years _(when I couldn't get live or other better bait easily or cheap.)_

My Dad told me they used to use squares of thin cotton material _(such as worn out t-shirts)_ before pantyhose got so cheap. The pantyhose material is easier to tie up tight though & lets the blood scent seep through better.

You can tie up a bunch of 'em in advance & keep 'em in an old coffee cans or other small container in the fridge or freezer till you're ready to go. Makes baiting the hooks while running the lines a whole lot easier. Even when I have live bait I'll bring some tied up livers along in case we run out. 

_(You'll need a pair of scissors to take 'em off your hooks though)_
_
(btw - beef liver is not so good. I've tried 'em both on the same trotlines & the chicken liver outperforms by far ... nothing beats 4" bream in my experience though)_


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Feb 22, 2016)

Cow heart works real good, but it's not easily available.


----------



## DeoVindice (May 4, 2015)

I started saving deer liver years ago. Cut it up in cubes and freeze in bags, just grab a bag when you go fishing and put back in the freezer when your done. Stays on the hook great. Chicken hearts work good too when you can find them.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I don't throw anything away that I think a catfish will bite. Yesterday I cleaned 12 mullet and saved their guts and gizzard. I froze my deer liver during hunting season. Caught some eels a few weeks ago and froze them. Landed a big gar last trip and cut him up for bait. The live bait is best, but you can't use bream in Florida, and it doesn't take long to catch a couple of dozen shiners before you go. *Ivory soap works good in Yellow River.*


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

The oilier the better - I prefer fresh caught shad cut into three pieces, save the head & stomach section and throw the tail section away. cut mullet works pretty good and most seafood places will freeze their old shrimp to sell for bait - it works good! Worms or catalpas work great but the little nibblers will clean it off before a cat gets a chance


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

You guys are awesome. I bought some gizzards yesterday and they are WAY heartier than those dang livers I used last time. I used the gizzards because I didn't have fresh bait readily available. But I will be out trying to catch some shad soon to use for bait. Thank yall a ton.


----------

